# :

## Oks_m

!         3, 4 .2012   1 .2013 .     .  ,  ?    ?      ?

----------


## t.fedorova

(  ) ,      ,      .     ,       .    .       ,     .    ,      .

----------


## Oks_m

, .      ?      . ,             -      .      .    ,       ,   -     . ..     -    ?

----------


## t.fedorova

,      .            ,     .    ,         .     ,   .            ,   .

----------


## deklarant_

> ,      .            ,     .    ,         .     ,   .            ,   .


     3.2012    ,..

----------


## deklarant_

,      ,   ,    .
           ,   ()   ,   c ,              23.08.2012  231.
4  2013              (  ..)               .
        .           .        .             , ,     ,  .      .       ,         .         .
     .  70%    . 
                       .
              .
        ,      .

----------

,  ,      2 ,     " "?   ,   ,      ?       ?

----------


## deklarant_

> ,  ,      2 ,     " "?   ,   ,      ?       ?


 ,       :
                  ,           ,    ,       .         -,   -.

----------


## t.fedorova

> 3.2012    ,..


 20   09.08.2012 815 "                ,     () ,      ,  ( )    ,   () ,  ,   ,   "    ,        
   : "         ,       (              "           .    .         ?
 ,      2013   2011

----------


## deklarant_

> 20   09.08.2012 815 "                ,     () ,      ,  ( )    ,   () ,  ,   ,   "    ,        
>    : "         ,       (              "           .    .       **  ?
>  ,      2013   2011


    3. 2012        ,         2012     ,     .(  )
     .

----------

> 3. 2012        ,         2012     ,     .(  )
>      .


 ,  ,                    2013  ,,      ?    . .

----------


## deklarant_

> ,  ,                    2013  ,,      ?    . .


          - http://gov.spb.ru/gov/otrasl/c_business/
                  +7(812) 576-68-54, +7 (812) 576-68-53 (),:+7(812) 710-09-26.,
E-mail: dglplo@mail.ru , http://econ.lenobl.ru/about/direction/licen/deklaracia
                              :
http://econsmolensk.ru/Vnimaniyu_deklarantov-/

----------

?

----------


## deklarant_

> ?


    ,

----------

,             .

----------


## ))

,  ?  ?     ?

----------


## deklarant_

> ,             .


       ,      .
       11.04.2014
http://www.fsrar.ru/news/view?id=810



> :
> ,  **    ,    ,    ,  , ,    -     **       ( ).

----------


## deklarant_

> ,  ?  ?     ?


    ,       2  (1-20  2014)                    ,     .

----------


## = zakon =

> ,       2  (1-20  2014)                    ,     .


     ,   
   ,     
 ...

----------


## = zakon =

> ,       2  (1-20  2014)                    ,     .


  ,      :

1.  .
2.     .
3.    " "   ,   ...

     - 1."    ,   "         ..... 2."    -     "

----------


## olgarus

,      .  -    .         -,  -  .    ?       .            .          .   . ,         .

----------

> ,      .  -    .         -,  -  .    ?       .            .          .   . ,         .


        ,

----------


## olgarus

.     . (          .       .)            -      .   ,      .     , ,  .   ,           .         .        .   ,    ...  ?    ,           . -   .   .

----------

> , ,  .


       .    ,       



> ?    ,           . -   .   .


    4 ,     1

----------


## olgarus

> ,


         23.08.2012 231
        :

 . 8.1 "  17 " " -    -     .         ,    " "   ;
  18 " - " -  - ;
  19 "  " -   ;
  20 "  " -  ,  ()   ."

       :
 . 8.1 "  8 ""  9 "" -     -   ,   -     .  ,       ,      ,      ;"

        ,    

.1.4 "  "    (  ,   )"      ,    (),    ()                      ."

.2.2.1 "                        .                 ,  ""    ."

. 2.3 "  "   " :
  "" -                        ( ""    );

----------


## olgarus

> .    ,       
> 
>     4 ,     1



,    .    -         (   ).       -     ,       . ,       -   .       .      -    .             ,   .

----------


## deklarant_

> 23.08.2012 231
>         :
> 
>  . 8.1 "  17 " " -    -     .         ,    " "   ;
>   18 " - " -  - ;
>   19 "  " -   ;
>   20 "  " -  ,  ()   ."


..          ,          .13.5      ,   ( http://www.fsrar.ru/news/view?id=763 )  ,   .10.2 -171         ,           ,   .  .. ,

----------

> 


    .      ,          .  ,       ,

----------


## deklarant_

> .      ,          .  ,       ,


      .15.13   ,           ,    ,           5 .

----------


## olgarus

> ..


   ...




> .13.5      ,   ( http://www.fsrar.ru/news/view?id=763 )  ,   .10.2 -171         ,           ,   .  .. ,


       .

----------


## olgarus

> .15.13   ,           ,    ,           5 .


    ... :Dash2:     ...

  2.9        , ,  ,      ,   ,   ,       .

 18         02.06.2004  10   ,           ,                .            .

      ,        ,         ,             .



    55

----------


## deklarant_

41-42261/14  26.09.2014
      ,   .11 *   6.6*    .        .**     :
"            2.9    ,      ( ).          .   ,    ,            2.9 .
    ,           ,          ,        ,                    .  ,         ."

   ,  ,      "",         (   27 ), ..  ,           -   ,     ()    - ,       .            ,         .
     ., ..     ,    ,     .. 
         ,     .          ,               .
       ,   ,          ,             ,              . ..  ,          -        (,   ..). ,    1   2  2.2  ,   .       .     ( 2.2)  .  ,   15.13  ,  ,     -        ,         .

:
  30  2013 .    17-5788/2013
 18 -  .

----------


## olgarus

:

  "   "                       .

     ,   ...     ?

----------


## deklarant_

40-100630/2014  01.09.14.
 ()            ( 7)   *0,6* .      .
          ()   ()      0,6   (),    .


 25-1072/2014 22  2014 
             , ,    ( 12).   .12     ,       .6         500.      __  __      ,     - - ,  .
 :     ( 500)  * 25*      ,        .     .       .
   ,    ,       815   ..",     ,    .             ( 12  )  ,    ,           .      ,        .       (50 000 )

----------


## olgarus

- ... :yes: 

- ,   -    :Frown:

----------

,-,     .11  12    ,         (,,   )?    ,   -  ,    " ", "   ((("...     ....
        ,    -        ?    :    " ",    ""    ,    ????
.. -   ....   -   ...        ... ?      ???

----------


## deklarant_

> ,-,     .11  12    ,         (,,   )?    ,   -  ,    " ", "   ((("...     ....
>         ,    -        ?    :    " ",    ""    ,    ????
> .. -   ....   -   ...        ... ?      ???


  "X5" (    "", "", "")

----------

> ,   -  ,    " "


              .    (13   )          .



> ???


       .      ,

----------


## vnb0854

!    ,            ,   2    !

----------


## deklarant_

> !    ,            ,   2    !


23           20 .    -     .      .

----------


## vnb0854

!!!

----------

-,
 :           ?
:͹0000555  ͹555, ,      ???
   -  3     ͹555,   -͹0000555,     (  !) ...      ,        ...  -  ͹555.
 ,         0000555???

----------

,       (  4 )  2        .       30.09.?       ,  .         .   :           (    )   ?    !

----------

